# Sharpening tool appears to have disappeared - LR5



## Ian Consterdine (Jul 3, 2013)

I downloaded LR5 the other day, and was editing an old picture just now. I used the sharpness tool and then copied my settings for the next picture as it was similar exposure, and the sharpening tool then disappeared. Am I in need of help? It was there when I edited the first image now it's gone, and I can't seem to find it

Help!

Please Cancel. I noticed another thread about someone losing one of the other panels, and I've sorted the problems. 

I'll now go and hide in a corner....


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't worry I think we have all done that at some point


----------



## bb!! (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I can't find them, they were there in my 5 trial and now gone, can't make an upgrade decision without them... Any help, using Mac and running Maverick

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Nov 23, 2013)

bb!! said:


> Well I can't find them, they were there in my 5 trial and now gone, can't make an upgrade decision without them... Any help, using Mac and running Maverick
> 
> thanks


Welcome to the forum.  Here is the current thread where the issue is being addressed for the basic panel.  The Detail panel is toggled the same way {Cntr/Cmd +5}


----------



## bb!! (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you Cletus, that worked, not to play.


----------

